# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Vaccinatie Mexicaanse griep moet verplicht worden

## Leontien

Deze maand stond op Nieuws.nl dat de verspreiding van vaccins Mexicaanse griep is begonnen. 

"Huisartsen krijgen deze week de vaccins tegen de Mexicaanse griep. Mensen die tot de risicogroepen behoren worden vanaf volgende week gevaccineerd. Zij hebben al een uitnodiging ontvangen, meldt het ministerie van Volksgezondheid.

Onder de risicogroepen vallen mensen met gezondheidsproblemen aan bijvoorbeeld de luchtwegen, zwangere vrouwen en 60-plussers. Ook gezinsleden en mantelzorgers van mensen met een hoog risico op ernstige ziekte en sterfte door griep hebben een uitnodiging gekregen om zich te laten vaccineren, evenals medewerkers in de gezondheidszorg die veel in contact komen mensen uit de risicogroepen. De vaccinatie is niet verplicht."

Ook zijn deze week kinderen van 6 maanden tot 5 jaar opgeroepen om een vaccin tegen de Mexicaanse griepprik te gaan halen.

*Wat vind jij? Vind je dat voor de risicogroepen de vaccinatie Mexicaanse griep verplicht moet zijn of voor iedereen of juist niet verplicht?*

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!!

Bron: Nieuws.nl

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vind persoonlijk dat het niet verplicht moet worden,al kan zo'n 'verplichte' prik weinig kwaad.

Ik heb al veel te vaak gelezen dat je met of zonder prik even vatbaar blijkt te zijn en er even lang ziek van bent..

----------


## klarinette

Je moet iedereen de vrije keuze laten.
Het is ieders eigen verantwoordelijkheid.
Waar blijft onze vrijheid als we almaar meer en meer opgelegd krijgen?
Op het laatst denken we niet meer zelf na want dat doet de overheid voor ons.
Door eigen kracht en verantwoordelijkheid aan de overheid te geven worden wij een soort zombies.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ook ik ben hier niet mee eens. Ik vind dat iedereen vrij moet wezen in de keuze om deze prik te halen. Zoals Klarinette al zegt dus!

----------


## FoXZuni

Soms is het een moeilijke situatie...ik ben niet voor medicijnen...maar soms moet het wel en kan het niet anders...in dit geval ja denk ik dat het geen kwaad kan...een zoon van mij heeft hem twee dagen geleden gekregen, hij is astmapatient. Misschien is het voor risicogroepen wel het beste...de rest moet vrij blijven in keuze zolang niet blijkt dat iedereen er zomaar aan kan overlijden of dat het zomaar een pandemie wordt die niet meer is tegen te houden... denk ik ...

----------


## FoXZuni

Een klein foutje kan heel de techniek op zijn kop zetten, de techniek kan een klein foutje registreren en doorgeven... een machine is geen mens gelukkig maar...

----------


## dotito

wat ik persoonlijk vind is mensen die risico patienten zijn zoals bv;bejaarden,mensen met astma,mensen die het aan hun luchtwegen hebben etc....ik vind dat ze die moeten inenten.omdat die mensen gevoeliger zijn dan andere.de rest van de mensen moet nog altijd een eigen keuze hebben.uiteindelijk kan je er erg ziek van worden maar aan dood ga er niet van.

----------


## Nixi Otemba

snap die mensen niet die zogenaamde risico groepen willen verplichten
schande schande, dat maken mensen zelf wel uit

Nixi

----------


## gabry

Als je het gevoel hebt dat je je zorgen moet maken als je hem niet gaat halen, moet je hem gaan halen. Hel simpel gewoon naar je zelf luisteren. Iedereen vrij in hun leuze laten dus!!!

----------


## John_Swain

Tjah verplichten, verplichten. Waar blijft de vrijheid van de mens?
Het begint er steeds meer op te lijken dat we ons als robots moeten gaan gedragen.
Als je een mens bent van vlees en bloed dan vind ik het onzin om te zeggen vaccinaties moeten worden verplicht.

Ik ben volgens mijn ouders zwaar hart patiënt. Maar ja goed dat heeft meer met bezorgdheid te maken. Mijn specialist zegt van niet. Ik mag alles doen wat een "normaal" mens ook kan doen. Mijn dokter heeft mij zelfs gezegd dat de prik helemaal niet van belang is. Waarom halen de doktoren en specialisten dan ook niet de prik? Hun zijn toch ook mensen? En toch ook even goed vatbaar als jij en ik?
Weet je mensen zijn snel goed gelovig als er alleen al iets op tv gezegd word.
Als ze bijvoorbeeld op tv zeggen dat we met zn alle van de hoogste flat moeten springen omdat dat beter voor het milieu is dan trap je daar toch ook niet in?
Wie zegt dat in 2012 de wereld vergaat? Is dat al echt bewezen? NEE! In het jaar 2000 zouden er ook rampen komen... Iemand wat gemerkt?

Wat ik hier probeer te zeggen is dat mensen bang gemaakt worden.
Door mensen die hoger dan ons staan.
Als je baas zegt dat hij je wilt ontslaan wilt nog niet gelijk zeggen dat hij gelijk heeft!

Om mijn verhaal nog maar even kort te houden,
Het is natuurlijk niet zo dat je even vatbaar blijft als je de griep prik wel haalt.
De kans op ziek worden word wel iets kleiner. Maar de kans dat je de griep op kan lopen als je de prik niet haalt is nogal nihil. Ok, er zijn mensen dood gegaan door de maxicaanse griep. Maar wat somige mensen niet weten of vergeten is dat deze mensen al ernstig ziek waren!
En overigens de maxicaanse griep is gewoon vergelijkbaar met de gewone griep die wij in nederland kennen.

Even tussen haakjes.. Nou hoor ik dat de spaanse griep bezig is.. Zie je, soms heb ik echt het gevoel dat wij mensen soms voor het ootje worden gehouden.  :Wink: 

Maar ok, ik vind je kan zelf bepalen, en je hebt je eigen verantwoordelijkheden. De griep prik halen kan uiteraard geen kwaad.
Maar ik heb dan zoiets dan kan je je wel overal tegen vaccineren.

Ow ik heb het gevoel dat ik morgen door een auto word aangereden, even een prik halen  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb nee gestemd, want ik vind dat iedereen een eigen verantwoorelijkheid heeft en zelf mag beslissen of hij/zij zich wel of niet laat vaccineren.
Ik heb geen oproep gehad, maar als dat wel zo zou zijn, zou ik hem niet halen. 
Er is (voor mij) niet duidelijk bewezen/onderzocht of het echt verschil maakt om de prik wel of niet te halen mbt risico en wat de effecten zijn op langere termijn en zoals ik het begrepen heb is de Mexicaanse griep vergelijkbaar met alle griepen die we tot nu toe gehad hebben en die heb ik ook allemaal overleeft net als de meeste mensen...

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn pa mailde me vanmorgen;
Hij is vorige week om de eerste griepprik geweest van de 2 en heeft er de hele week griep van gehad  :Confused:  ... snapt iemand 'm nog???  :Big Grin: 

Ik ga er niet om en daar blijf ik bij (tenzij een arts me zéér sterk zou aanraden er wel te gaan halen)  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Hahaha dit is heeel herkenbaar. 
Mijn opa is ook nooit ziek, maar sinds hij ieder jaar de grieppik moest halen (de gewone griep dus) Is ie ook constant ziek!

----------


## dotito

hey Agnes

ja wat u pa heeft door gemaakt is een normale reactie op de griepspuit.het is eigenlijk zo het middel dat zo inspuiten zijn eigenlijk de antistoffen van de griep zelf.sommige mensen reageren erop,en sommige worden er ziek van die krijgen dus de griep.zorgen moet je niet maken,maar je kan er wel seurieus ziek van worden. :Frown: 

lieve groetjes,D :Wink:

----------


## Choucroute

Mijn man en ik halen die speciale prik niet, hij kost hier trouwens 60 euro.
Wij willen ook de normale griepprik niet.
Tot nu toe hebben wij geen van beiden ooit met een flinke griep te maken gehad. Een verkoudheidje in de winter wel.

----------


## FoXZuni

Een zoon en dochter van mij hebben de mexicaanse griepprik gekregen , dat wil zeggen de eerste...want je moet twee weken later de tweede gaan ophalen anders helpt de eerste niet. Ze zijn allebei astmapatient...ze hebben van deze eerste prik geen last gehad... geen bijwerkingen...de tweede gaan we afwachten...hoop dat die ook meevalt.

Greetz FoXZuni p.s. heb gehoord dat de griep aan het afnemen is ...dwz mexicaanse griep...laten we hopen dat hij mag verdwijnen...misschien juist doordat zoveel mensen zijn geent...tuurlijk blijft altijd de vraag, of een medicijn erger is dan de kwaal..in dit geval denk ik dat de kwaal erger is dan de prik al meet ik nu even met twee maatbekers denk ik want zelf wil ik hem niet omdat ik antimedicijn ben, tenzij het echt niet anders kan...denkende aan ersnstige zieken en chronische ziekten , afwijkingen enzovoorts... of als je leven ermee moet worden gered... greetz FoXZuni

----------


## Nikky278

Ik denk niet dat je deze vaccinatie moet verplichten, mensen moeten zelf maar uitmaken of ze hem willen of niet. 
Ik heb de prik wel gehaald, omdat de gevolgen van de mexicaanse griep heel wat erger (kunnen) zijn dan de eventuele bijwerkingen van het prikje (nergens last van gehad overigens, ook de mensen in mijn omgeving niet), en dat risico neem ik liever niet.
Ikzelf heb astma, dus dat is geen prettige combinatie met de (mexicaanse) griep, mijn vader is kankerpatiënt, dus ik wil het ook niet op mijn geweten hebben dat hij de griep (ongeacht welke variant) krijgt doordat ik hem mee naar huis heb genomen. Dan maar even bij de dokter langs en de mouw opstropen.
Maar dat is mijn keuze, en daar moet iedereen vrij in zijn vind ik.

Xx

----------


## John_Swain

Ik wil even zeggen dat ik net de mexicaanse griep achter de rug heb.
wat is dat een kut griep zeg! Maar goed ik ben nu alweer bijna voor 85% beter. Het word zo lekker aangedikt. Deze griep is wel even iets sterker dan de normale griep... maar echt niet dodelijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ John, vervelend dat je de mexicaanse griep hebt gehad, maar wel fijn dat je er bijna weer helemaal bovenop bent!

----------


## FoXZuni

ik vind dit nou je reinste nonsens...verplicht een prik tegen griep moeten halen in wat voor vorm dan ook ... dit zijn de grootste bangmakers en zelf de grootste angsthazen die dit willen...als die griep echt zo wereldwijd een supergroot risico zou zijn voor elk willekeurig mens wordt het anders maar dan nog...in dit geval is er niets gedaan om ten eerste die griep buiten de grenzen zoveel mogelijk te houden, plus scholen en openbare instanties en andere gelegenheden niet door te laten gaan, ten derde de koningin toch naar mexico te laten gaan ook al is ze ingeent en ga zo maar verder...dus wie oppert dat een prik die misschien zelfs op lange termijn schadelijker kan zijn , wil verplichten praat vanuit zijn eigen angst en egoisme om niet zelf ziek te hopen te worden...ik vind wel dat risicogroepen zoals nu is gebeurt wel die prik moeten kunnen krijgen maar ook dan is het de vraag wat tegen wat opweegt...ernistige zieken enzo ...maar de gewone mens verplichten is geen democratische overweging meer...over tien jaar verplicht euthanasie op ouderen omdat ze de staat teveel gaan kosten??? of verplicht prikken halen ter voorkoming van aids of hiv ...je weet maar nooit...nonsens ...als het echt een pandemie zou moeten worden zoals met de spaanse griep of wat dan ook dan kan daar nog eens over gedebateerd worden op dit moment moet er end aan komen...trouwens de q koorts is nu aan de beurt ...misschien daar verplicht ingeent tegen worden...die nog erger is dan de griep????

----------


## chrisbleys

Vaccinatie tegen mexicaanse griep moeten wij zelf beslissen punt uit !!!

----------


## FoXZuni

vind ik ook chrisbleys... klaar punt uit  :Smile: )))

----------

